# How to lube Mavic freehub body



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I found the thread that discusses which oil to use so I will go with a light weight oil. How do I get it in there?

Wheel is a Ksyrium SSC


----------



## nato_the_greato (Feb 3, 2008)

I would us mineral oil. 
You need the mavic hub tool. It's a plastic deal that grabs into the little holes on the non drive side. use a hex wrench on the other side. Take the hex side off, and the freehub body should just slide right off. 
Be careful not to lose the pawls and the springs.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not quite....*

The axle must be removed first. Use a 5mm hex wrench on the right (drive) side. The left end of the axle pulls off by hand. Insert a 10mm hex wrench into the left side and the unscrew the right half of the axle. Once the axle halves are unscrewed, they just slip out. Then the cassette body will also pull off by hand. Be careful not to lose the two pawls or the tiny springs under them, mounted to the hub. The pawls also come off by pulling gently. There is a loose washer on the inside of the cassette body, against the cartridge bearing to keep track of.

Clean the inside of the body with mineral spirits, then apply a small amount of oil to the inside of the cassette body, including the plastic bushing and pawls. I've used ordinary 5W30 weight motor oil. Reassemble, being sure not to forget the washer for the cassette body bearing. I insert the right side of the axle to be sure the washer goes over it, before pushing the cassette body back on. You may have to push the pawls down a bit to get the cassette body to slip over them.

If you really want to be thorough, you could remove the rubber seals from the two cartridge bearings in the hub and the one in the cassette body, clean out the old grease with mineral spirits, allow to dry, then pack heavily with new grease and replace the seals. Installing new cartridge bearings takes even less time.

The bearings required for the rear hub and cassette body are one 6903 and two 608 bearings. The front wheel requires two 6901 bearings.

Here's one of many sources:

http://www.thebikebench.com/products.asp?subCatID=301


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Some tweaks*



C-40 said:


> The axle must be removed first. Use a 5mm hex wrench on the right (drive) side. The left end of the axle pulls off by hand. Insert a 10mm hex wrench into the left side and the unscrew the right half of the axle.


I went through this recently when servicing a friends MAVIC Ksyriums. There is, apparently, a fair amount of variation between different SSC models and years. Some of them are threaded end caps on both ends, some are threaded on one end (5 mm allen) and press fit on the other. The hubs I worked on required a good whack with a hammer to remove that left hand axle end cap, and then I could insert the 10 mm wrench. I went to the MAVIC web site and found several different blowup diagrams depending on the year.

http://www.tech-mavic.com/
User name - mavic-com
Password - dealer


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you


----------

